# Am I the only living soul on Mitazapene?



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

My psychiatrist says I'm the only person she has ever treated on this medication. I think I must be a "freak", was initially put on Citralopran (god knows if that is how its spelt), then onto Prozac (with disasterous consequences) so this was the third line and I must say, is starting to work really nicely for me, starting to feel much more like myself. Only trouble is god, does it eva make you crave choccie - me arse is the size of the Liver Buildings, have put on a whole heap of weight and also makes you dead drowsy - though I'm still awake and its blimey gov , 11.15pm abit of a world first!!!Anyone else been on/is on this?Sue


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Nope. Other than one batch of Valium (which I LOVED) after surgery, I have been anti-depressant free, although God knows I could have used some the last time a marriage fell apart.








(That one is for jooools.)Still, I have always been a bumless wonder...Maybe I should use it for the side effects.







Laterz.Mark


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

What are other names for this med? I haven't heard of it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

My god our Mark - wish I was a bumless wonder (you mean you got no arse - how do your kecks stay up????).Tiss the brand name is zispin but I think I'm a bit of an oddity (no, neva!!!!) yeah valium is OK, its making me cope with a dead stroppy 13 year old anyhoo though I'm cutting down the dosage daily.Sue


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Prozac and me are a terrible combination.ill never take that drug again, it gave me hallucinations and panic attacks


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Mirtazapine is also known as Remeron. I think I told you Sue that a couple of my friends have taken it - worked wonders for them (depression). You can see more info and see how people rate it at www.remedyfind.com You'll find how people have rated it under Depression on the left of the screen. It's also showing up on the Anxiety and IBS D headings.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Pear - actually, as I'm learning, the key to these things are what suits one bod could be hell for another. Interesting you had such a bad reaction to prozac Jools, me too, I started fitting and was made to feel a right ole freak cos my quack said I was the only person he'd eva heard of who had had such a bad reaction.In fairness, he's been a real doll and dead supportive recently and apart from being the size of several houses and sleeping like the dead the mirtazapine seems to be doing the bizzies.Sue


----------

